# Pooing for England



## Fred69 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi My Cockapoo Benji is coming up to 8 months. He is a big strong boy and at the
last weigh-in weighed about 2 stone or more (about 12 kgs) I feed him on Science Plan Chicken Puppy. My problem is if pooing was an Olympic sport he would get the gold medal!! I definately don't overfeed him - in fact I think I don't
give him enough. I feel as there is so much coming out he can't be getting much
goodness from it. Does anybody have or had the same problem with Science Plan and what food can I change him to. Thank you for your help in this. Maybe I'm concerned for nothing.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

If he's putting on weight i wouldnt worry ,if he is a good eatter on this food i'd stick with it.
If his poo is runny then thats a different matter yes i'd think about changing it but if its normal dont worry.

Sometimes Buddy goes out and does lots of small poo's its very rarely he does one big one (sorry bit graphic!)

Hope this helps Dx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

How much is lots of poo? Lolly is nearly the same weight as Benji and fed Barking Heads. I would say on average she does 2 poos a day that are about a handful in size ie I can easily pick up with one hand in one go! 
I'm sure that the more additives and fillers there are in the food the more that has to come out. You may be feeding the correct amount of Science Plan (which might be more in weight than other dry food) but if it has more undigestible content then more will have to come out the other end! 
As long as Benji is thriving and has lots of energy then I wouldn't be too worried.

If you do want to change his food then I highly recommend Barking Heads.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Fred69 said:


> Hi My Cockapoo Benji is coming up to 8 months. He is a big strong boy and at the
> last weigh-in weighed about 2 stone or more (about 12 kgs) I feed him on Science Plan Chicken Puppy. My problem is if pooing was an Olympic sport he would get the gold medal!! I definately don't overfeed him - in fact I think I don't
> give him enough. I feel as there is so much coming out he can't be getting much
> goodness from it. Does anybody have or had the same problem with Science Plan and what food can I change him to. Thank you for your help in this. Maybe I'm concerned for nothing.


Does he get a lot of exercise and you find the more he exercises the more he poos?? If so this is quite normal as the exercise stimulates the bowel and so they tend to poo more. I had a boxer like this he could poo for england. 
I just wondered do you find as the walk goes on and more he poos, does it get any mucas in it or jelly like substance or even have what looks like a sausage skin round it? And sometimes not always a little blood. If. Yes to any of those he could have slight Colitis - I have just mentioned this in another thread! And No I have no shares in the company but have found a product called Pro - Biotic works wonders. He helps keep bowl and intestine balanced and reduces the pooing. I had problems with mine and now always keep some in the cupboard. If he is just pooing, and his weight is stable and not dropping and generally he is well with good coat, clear eyes then I don't think you have anything to worry about. But on your next walk just have a look at each poo as the walk goes on if it changes and mucas/jelly etc then I suggest the pro biotic anyway as it will not do him any harm and will solve the issue. Hope this helps mary x


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

poo is waste, so if he's pooing loads, so he's either over eating, or eating things he's not using - i'd look at his diet x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Fred My vet practice recommends Science Plan but I didn't want to use it as I thought there were too many fillers in the ingredients, so that might be why? I'm also using Barking Heads and couldn't be happier - usually only 2 pick-ups a day!


----------

